# Mate has lost half of an ear.



## Cynik75 (Jul 3, 2020)

My gymmate, bjj brown belt and sometimes mmafighter (here is his last fight from polish bareknuckle MMA tournament WOTORE,he is the smaller one 95kg/207lbs, opponent was 137kg/302 lbs: 



) was in a street fight 4 days ago. 
His sister was attacked by 3 individuals, he stand up for her, and one of the attackers has bitten off half of his ear.
The article is in polish and photos are nasty: 
Horror w stolicy! Zawodnik MMA bronił koleżanki! Napastnik odgryzł mu ucho!.

Attackers has escaped.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 3, 2020)

Because he couldn't find another 95kg guy?

Anyway. Yeah. Street fights are tough. A mate of mine lost an eye.

But on a brighter note. This guy has no ears and they made a movie about him.


----------



## Cynik75 (Jul 3, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Because he couldn't find another 95kg guy?


No weight limit tournament.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 3, 2020)

And that’s the difference between and real fights


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 3, 2020)

Cynik75 said:


> No weight limit tournament.


Jesus is this crap still allowed?...disgusting


----------



## drop bear (Jul 3, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> And that’s the difference between and real fights



Honestly when you are talking bare knuckle and the other guy has 20 odd kilos on you. 

There isn't that much difference.


----------



## Cynik75 (Jul 3, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Jesus is this crap still allowed?...disgusting



Open weight classes in olimpic sport competitions are disgusting too?


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 3, 2020)

Cynik75 said:


> Open weight classes in olimpic sport competitions are disgusting too?


Contact combat sports Yes


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 3, 2020)

People can decide for themselves if they want to participate in an open weight class or not.


----------



## Steve (Jul 3, 2020)

Just about every BJJ tournament offers an open weight bracket to anyone who medals in their own weight class.   I don’t see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 3, 2020)

Steve said:


> Just about every BJJ tournament offers an open weight bracket to anyone who medals in their own weight class.   I don’t see anything wrong with it.


You’re not getting smashed in the face in bjj


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 3, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> You’re not getting smashed in the face in bjj



If you're not being required to do it, so what? If you're looking at the competition as training for self defense, mixing up sizes could be considered a good thing. Or if you just want to see how you'd do against a particular person.

The last tournament I fought in, I entered an age group with men 15-20 years younger than me. There were no weight categories either. Wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Buka (Jul 3, 2020)

The whole weight division thing has always amused me. If you're training in a gym that has fight training and more than a few people, you'll fight with all of them. Which is a very good thing. 

Then there's striking competitions with weight divisions.....and so many of the fighters dehydrate to make the weight limit and rehydrate to their real weight and then fight.

Weigh ins should be on the ring apron just before stepping in. You know, to see how much a fighter weighs. 
What a concept, actual weight!

As for ears getting bit off...what? I didn't hear you. Joke.

That's an ugly thing done by ugly people.


----------



## Steve (Jul 3, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> You’re not getting smashed in the face in bjj


Not if you're winning.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Jun 3, 2021)

Headhunter said:


> Jesus is this crap still allowed?...disgusting


 
And that's the difference between high level training & application vs. Larping.


----------

